# I need advice on a Custom Knife order for my class



## moardie (Jan 15, 2019)

Hello everyone, 

I am looking to place a large custom knife order for Nakiri style knives with a Western Style handle. I want these for a class I am planning to teach. Does anyone know companies in the US that do this? I would prefer US, but I can go to Japan or China if necessary. I am thinking 440 Stainless Steel will give me the best bang for my buck, and shouldn't give my students too much trouble resharpening.

Any suggestions on which company to choose, or steel type are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 6, 2019)

What price point do you need to meet?

What is your reason for choosing a western style handle?

Which variety of 440 were you thinking of?

-----------

I have owned my first nakiri for about 3 months now. Fron my limited experience, I am not sure students will be best served by 440 series in this style of knife.

Nakiris usually have a thin blade and narrow bevel angle, therefore the blade needs high hardness for good edge retention. My nakiri has a carbon steel core at a claimed hardness of 61-62. Although 440C is listed as being capable of hardening to RHC 60, I don't see many 440 knives described as being hardened to that level.

You can get a stainless steel nakiri under $10 if you're strapped for cash, it won't be a family heirloom but could give a student some idea of how the style works.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=362159342243


There are somewhat better nakiris available at under $50 US. I think I would prefer VG-10 steel at RHC 60 or more to 440 below 60 in a nakiri.

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5338413729&icep_item=113186117673


----------



## moardie (Feb 6, 2019)

I completely missed the $10 Nakiri on eBay. I will buy that one. It won't be perfect, but it will keep the cost down. This helps a lot. Thank you!


----------



## slickmamba (Feb 6, 2019)

I think those kiwi knives have a weird concave edge, might not be best for demoing


----------



## ACHiPo (Feb 6, 2019)

Hida Tool has decent, sharp Nakiri for $40 shipped. Wa handle, but good knives.
http://www.hidatool.com/cutlery-and-kitchen/vegetable-knives/tosa-nakiri-vegetable-knife-165mm-6-5

I took a flier on one and like the way it cuts. Not crazy about the spine (I want to smooth the corners a bit), and the handle is pretty cheesy, but it cuts well out of the box.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 7, 2019)

If this is for a class in USA, what are the chances that the students are knowledgable, prepared and committed enough to maintain a carbon steel knife? I was, but I'm inclined to be a knife/tool/chemistry & engineering nerd. If I were going to use a nakiri in a commercial kitchen, I would want it to be either all stainless or stainless steel clad. 

This is a Fujitora F-699, 165mm. #2 white steel core with wrought iron cladding, this one cost me about $47 US delivered during a pre Xmas sale in November of 2018.

My first nakiri and first Carbon steel Japanese knife, an education on what Carbon steel knives can do + what users MUST do to maintain these.


----------

